# Waysons Yellow Perch catch



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm ready to see some pics from this weekend Waysons YP catch...seems to me with these warm temp the board should heat up. I'm hitting the Allens Fresh area hoping to land my first one...TGIF just got to get through todays grind....
I can't be the only one this excited can I?


----------



## Ratherbefishin (May 3, 2013)

Dallison, I'm with you I'm excited myself. I want my first YP of the season too. I might go out this weekend


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK guys they're here.


----------



## Crawley (May 31, 2008)

Nice !


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow...those rock


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

catman said:


> OK guys they're here.


where you get these YPs from ???


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

earl of DC said:


> where you get these YPs from ???


Let's just say they were caught on a shallow flat at the mouth of a creek. These guys ranged from 12" - 16" and caught on grass shrimp & minnows. This is the beginning of their run.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

They are starting for sure. My buddy sent me these pics from early in the week. All I can tell you is they were caught in Southern Maryland


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Very nice catch.:fishing:


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Stopped by Waysons today...about 6 people out fishing...Nobody was catching anything. Beautiful day though! I am hoping things will get hot in 2 weeks.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I was there before work saturday and watched 2 guys bring a few in


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Way to go guys!!!


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

A buddy of mine said they were picking up at waysons too. Might try later this week. How do yall rig up for yellow perch?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

GB and I went to the choptank Saturday and picked up a couple yellows and were surprised to catch some whites also. The yellows were female and with the whites there the run might be close to done.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Way to go surfnsam, still have to put the Choptank on my to go list for MD.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## Ratherbefishin (May 3, 2013)

Alright guys I'm headed to wasons hopefully I catch some to eat


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CatchEmAll said:


> A buddy of mine said they were picking up at waysons too. Might try later this week. How do yall rig up for yellow perch?


Best way to rig for for both yellow and white perch this time of year is to use a slip bobber. I usually set the bobber at 6' and work up in 12" increments until I locate their feeding depth. Once you locate that depth you'll be catching more big perch than anybody around you. That's no BS - just fact. It's little things like that separate the fishermen from the ANGLER.:fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the report surfnsam. Depending on the weather I'll probably be heading over that way this weekend.


----------



## critter gitter (Jan 5, 2008)

Upper Wye used to be real good in early season years ago right at Rt 50. Grats on those pretty Neds


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

critter gitter said:


> Upper Wye used to be real good in early season years ago right at Rt 50. Grats on those pretty Neds


You think the cold front will shut down the fishing the next couple of days?


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

jigmeister said:


> They are starting for sure. My buddy sent me these pics from early in the week. All I can tell you is they were caught in Southern Maryland


NICE! A sight for sore eyes sir!


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

twcrawford said:


> You think the cold front will shut down the fishing the next couple of days?


I hope not I've got big plans for those YP this weekend....catching them.....lol


----------



## Ratherbefishin (May 3, 2013)

I'm going for my second try! Hopefully I catch something this time.. I'll be there till the afternoon.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

catman said:


> OK guys they're here.


WOW!! Those are NICE!!!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll be on the Potomac. I missed the WP run last in 2013. 2012 was my year for YP and WP on the Potomac....come on 2014!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiiice guys


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

GREAT catch catman.

What say we hook up and go rip some lips together. Half price gas sounds like a winner to me. Give me a call.

BTW - How's the new house?

Gnatty


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll call you later. I know a spot on the ES *GUARANTEED* to put some fish in the frying pan.:fishing:


----------

